# Level type?



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a specific type of level, water/bubble. I have a $2 China level that is 8" long. I used it to set my windows and it worked great. Here is the point I'm trying to make. When you are off the bubble stays to the side until you get close then it slowly comes center, then when you are really close you can see the slightest bit off. What type is this? The reason for this question is I'm leveling out my floor beams with a 6' level and it is linear with the bubble and it is hard to tell when you are a couple of mm off. I ended up being about 1 1/2" low in one corner but you couldn't really see it with the level. Any help? I could tape my cheapy on top of the long one but I would probably end up breaking it. Thanks, dorf dude...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

This maybe?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ditto on the Stabila levels. Can't do much better than these.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Ditto on the Stabila levels. Can't do much better than these.
> Mike Hawkins


Another vote for Stabila.

To check to see it a level is correct, place it on a flat surface, look at the bubble, now the side that was up put down on the flat surface, the bubble should be in the exact same location, if not the level does not read ah level. :yes:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

What type of span are you trying to level? Is this an older home with uneven floors or are you doing new construction.?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Remodel*

It is a remodel of a very old house with the old beams. dorf dude...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

You could also use a Festool Level

Oops! They are made for Festool by Stabila

Seriously, your surfaces are so irregular, you may be better off with a cheap China Laser level.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92801 
.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Google how to make and use a water level. The kind made from a tube filled with water.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The "Stabila" and "Festool" levels must be a regional thing for you guys. After reading this post initially, I went to our local HD and Lowe's and neither carried either of these branded levels. Since our only locally owned Builder's Supply & Hardware went belly up last July 1st., the apron stores are all we have now. I did ask around and was told that HD carries the "Empire" branded levels which are supposed to be very accurate. Being a retired machinist, I feel that I know "accuracy" when I see it. I enjoy retirement but do miss working within .0005", and in some cases with dies--.000050". You learn to appreciate the tools you work with there. Thanks, David


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> To check to see it a level is correct, place it on a flat surface, look at the bubble, now the side that was up put down on the flat surface, the bubble should be in the exact same location, if not the level does not read ah level. :yes:


Love this KISS method for testing a level.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Thurman said:


> The "Stabila" and "Festool" levels must be a regional thing for you guys. After reading this post initially, I went to our local HD and Lowe's and neither carried either of these branded levels. Since our only locally owned Builder's Supply & Hardware went belly up last July 1st., the apron stores are all we have now. I did ask around and was told that HD carries the "Empire" branded levels which are supposed to be very accurate. Being a retired machinist, I feel that I know "accuracy" when I see it. I enjoy retirement but do miss working within .0005", and in some cases with dies--.000050". You learn to appreciate the tools you work with there. Thanks, David


 
Quality products basically are not sold at big box stores. These levels are quality levels, thus are not sold there.:wink:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thurman said:


> The "Stabila" and "Festool" levels must be a regional thing for you guys. After reading this post initially, I went to our local HD and Lowe's and neither carried either of these branded levels. Since our only locally owned Builder's Supply & Hardware went belly up last July 1st., the apron stores are all we have now. I did ask around and was told that HD carries the "Empire" branded levels which are supposed to be very accurate. Being a retired machinist, I feel that I know "accuracy" when I see it. I enjoy retirement but do miss working within .0005", and in some cases with dies--.000050". You learn to appreciate the tools you work with there. Thanks, David


 
I have 7 stabila levels and love them, they take a beating and are always true. I bought one about 10 years ago after someone told me about them and everytime I needed a different size level I went with stabila. I bought the door jamber set when I had a bunch of doors to hang and they are great. The box stores won't carry quality like this because most people won't spend the money for the quality. You can order them amazon.com. 

As for the original poster I would second the laser level or homebuilt water level.


----------



## Robert C1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a cool project.
I'll second the theory that no builders level is going to fully solve your problem. That floor is just too uneven, a level will ride up and down with the bumps. You need to be able to bypass the bumps in the floor. A good laser or a water level will work perfectly. 

As an alternative, I suggest you grab a two dollar string line level and some string. Mark a spot 1.5" up from whatever base point you want the rest of the floor level with, then run the string across the beam, pull it tight and take a measurement. Are you trying to get a sort of aggregate level or a true flat and level floor? 

FWIW I agree Stabila makes awesome levels but I've found the better Johnson or Empire levels to be very good tools as well.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree that the floor is so uneven you should probably buy or rent a good laser level to get a reference point or two. A good string level might work but you don't want to trust it beyond a certain point if you are framing. 

And whatever you do, do not buy a box store level. I understand you said all the building suppy dealers went away but order online or something.

Just curious. How old is this structure? From the pictures it looks like the beams and floor joists are almost hand hewn or something? That subfloor is quite a piece of work too! Does it squeak with ghosts walking on it?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like old chestnut beams, very common before 1910 or so.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Beam Type*

The beams are Pine or Fir. Lots of pitch in some areas, former worms in others. I have borrowed a laser to shoot across the top of the beams. This will not be my finished height. I have another floor to go across the top. The more level I get this then less work later. It will be awhile before I get any further. too cold, no heat. Thanks for the input, dorf dude...


----------

